# Jet control measurements



## spanick (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm needing info on how to measure for control cables on a jet? I just picked up the new Merc40 and have in on the back,now i need to know what length to order.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=783

For an outboard, measure from control box back to transom then across the transom to the motor. Most say to add 4', which is what I did, but it seems a little much. I could probably knock a foot or 2 off my cable length as I have a lot of extra cable in the back of my boat. Doesn't hurt anything, just seems to get in the way from time to time. But definitely better to be a bit long than too short.


----------



## spanick (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow, four feet! Thanks.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes. IMO, 4' is unnecessary. Come to think of it, I may have done something like 2', I don't really remember. I can check this weekend when I have my boat out what size cables I have and what my measurements are if you want.


----------



## spanick (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool, appreciate the feed back.


----------

